# Peroni Style Kit/extract Recipe



## maltedhopalong (5/3/08)

Hi Guys,

Surprisingly, my search for "peroni" and "nastro" turned up no recipes!

Does anyone have any recipes to brew something along similar lines?

As you may or may not be aware, I'm compiling a database of extract kits to help make finding the right kit easier. So if anyone could perhaps post some tasting notes or more specific description of the style, that would be really helpful too. (I'd never trust the commercial descriptions!!!)


----------



## 0M39A (5/3/08)

the reason you wont find any/many recipes for peroni is because is a pretty boring bland beer that takes a fair bit of effort to replicate with not much reward. its a fair bit simpler to make a far superior beer.

plenty of tasting notes here: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/peroni-nastro-azzurro/3029/

for something similar from a kit just find the lightest kit you can with minimal bitterness, use a kilo of dextrose and use a real lager yeast. maybe a tiny bit of glacier hops or something around those lines, i seem to remember it having a slight lemony/citrus tinge to it.


----------



## maltedhopalong (5/3/08)

Perhaps I should've asked for an improved Nastro recipe? Just a starting point...


----------



## 0M39A (5/3/08)

oh, also forgot, if you are making a beer like peroni, use a dry enzyme as well to bring the FG down as low as possible.

to make something better, but similar (from kits and bits), just take a standard lager kit, maybe 500g each of dry malt and dextrose, some decent hops that would suit a lager/personal taste and a decent yeast. ferment in the correct temperature range for the beer (and dyacetyl rest and lager if you do a lager) and it will easily be better.


----------



## discoloop (5/3/08)

I'd definitley say use real lager yeast at appropriate lager temperatures. 

Start with a 'european lager' kit (or similar) as your base. You'll definitely want to use an adjunct and some dextrose is probably the go. I wouldn't use more than half a kilo, though. If I were making this I'd probably go 350 odd grams of dex and about 750 g of light dry malt extract. I'd probably also grab a Morgan's Tettnang hop teabag or two for a some hop flavour. 


If you wanted to do an all extract, use the palest extract you can find and use about 10% dex. Bitter to about 20(?) IBU using Tettnang hops and include a later addition at about 5 minutes for a bit of a citrusy flavour. Ferment with a good lager yeast at lager (noun) temps, then lager (verb) accordingly.


----------



## maltedhopalong (5/3/08)

So a Euro/German lager kit with half a kilo of malt and half of dex would go alright at 20IBU's??? Wouldn't be underbittered? One thing I don't want is overbittered beer though, as the hop extract they use should not be overdone. I want to keep the bitterness low unless I'm adding it myself, I can add finishing hops for the smell/taste.

Also, at the moment, I have no way of lagering at all (just don't have the cash to follow every whim of mine -and i have plenty!). Are there bottom fermenting yeasts that will work OK at higher temps??? What about ale yeasts that provide similar attenuation?


----------



## 0M39A (5/3/08)

pale lagers like peroni and all the others are very clean and not very malty/sweet at all, so 20ibu will probably taste as/more bitter than a chewy 40ibu pale ale. its all subjective.

not sure about lager yeasts that can ferment warm, i know that there are some decent ones, but couldnt name them off the top of my head (ive only ever used s-23 and am yet to taste the results. have one batch i used it with lagering atm, and another still fermenting).

i do know however that us-05 will ferment right down to 16C (albeit pretty slowly) and give you a rather neutral clean profile a this temperature.

btw, lager yeasts used at ale temperatures are commonly refered to as "steam beers" for reference.


----------



## discoloop (5/3/08)

Agree with OM, s-05 at low temps is probably as good as you'll get it with an ale yeast. But we're getting further and further away from Peroni now....


----------



## maltedhopalong (6/3/08)

Incidentally, the Coopers European Lager thread has had a bit of action there lately. They've said it comes with a real lager yeast. But obviously being a Coopers kit that will sold at supermarkets, I'd guess this yeast must be able to work at fairly high temperatures too? Would such a fermentation still provide that straight/clean/non-complex taste that a lager yeast at ~14 degrees would produce?

So something like a European Lager with something like a crystal malt extract, a bit of LME and some teabag hops might produce something along the lines of clean but tasty? (i.e. a better peroni)


----------



## discoloop (6/3/08)

I would say the Coopers Euro lager is the goods. Wouldn't use any crystal, though. Too malty. I'd just go Light malt, a bit of dex to thin it out and a sprinkling of German hops at the end.

The kit yeast is probably designed to ferment on the high side, but it's probably a mix of ale and lager yeasts. I wouldn't rule out trying it but I'd still be tempted to go for US-05 at 15-16. You get twice as much yeast in the safale packs anyway, and I think the more yeast the better in this case.


----------



## maltedhopalong (6/3/08)

Thanks disco.


----------



## pjwhite5 (6/3/08)

Styla,

Peroni recipe I found,

1 Can Beermaker Cold,
1kg #15 brew booster or Cooper No 2
1 Tettananger hop tea bag steeped for 10 minutes then into the fermenter
1 Saaz hop tea bag straight into the fermenter
Lager Yeast like Saflager S-23 or W-34/70

yet to make it myself, but have tried and it is pretty good

Happy Brewing

Cede


----------

